# Mid-Term rent in Spain



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey everyone.

Can you advise the website, where I can find affordable deals for a "mid-term" rent.

I am planning to stay for around 2-3 months and seems this is an issue. I found either holiday rent sites, which is WAY TOO MUCH as they are usually used not more than 1-2-3 weeks, or long-term rent, which should be at least 6 month with some agreements, huge agency fees etc.

Anything in the middle? Of course, price will be higher than long rent, but hopefully should be much cheaper than a short holiday one. I found only airbnb (not much there) and 9flats.com.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

All depends on dates you are in Spain. Off season you will be able to rent a decent two bedroom apartment in an excellent location for €500 per calendar mont.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tapas said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Can you advise the website, where I can find affordable deals for a "mid-term" rent.
> 
> ...


anything under 6 months is considered a 'holiday let', although it's often possible to get deals for 3 months off season

the best way to find something would be via the holiday sites & contacting the owners directly


----------



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

*Leper*, *xabiachica* - thanks! 

There can be many of these holiday lets with "high-season" prices all year long for some reason and contacting all of them can be a nightmare 

But anyway, what sites can you recommend then? Never used these for Spain..


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Whereabouts in Spain and when??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tapas said:


> *Leper*, *xabiachica* - thanks!
> 
> There can be many of these holiday lets with "high-season" prices all year long for some reason and contacting all of them can be a nightmare
> 
> But anyway, what sites can you recommend then? Never used these for Spain..


Some holiday sites;

Holiday rentals and private villas and apartments worldwide.

Holiday Rentals, Villas, Holiday Apartments & Cottages | HomeAway

www.espanabreaks.com‎


----------



## Tapas (Jul 13, 2012)

*thrax*, I am thinking about Barcelona or probably its closest neighbourhood (frequent public transport etc). 

Around February - March, maybe a bit April, depends on flight tickets etc.

*snikpoh*, thanks, will check them out.


----------

